# Rockman's Report/Mille Lacs Lake Mn



## ROCKMAN (Jun 28, 2004)

The fair is just 3 days away. Jonathan is off to Itaska Junior collage in Grand Rapids for his freshman year. Joseph is already at football practice. Jeff Gordon is still 58 points out of the race for the chase. For all of you Dale Jr. fans, he is still 158 Points out of the chase with 4 races to go. The walleyes are still biting on cranks in the afternoon out in No Mans Land. There is still a pretty decent night bite out on the humps under bobber tipped with a leech or a crawler. I have found some really nice perch 10 to 12 incher's with no worms, out on the Second Reef the past few weeks in 13 to 16 ft of water. Other than that things are heading in the direction of a tremendous bite this fall. It will be upon us sooner than you think, so get the fall equipment out and ready the next few weeks so you are ready when I give the go! Kids will be back to school pretty soon and the summer will be over. Full moon phase begins on the 13th of Sept. until the 19th.

Be safe

We will see ya

When we see ya

Thanks

Rockman


----------

